# Where can I buy live bird shipping boxes?



## scooter1989 (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm looking forward on putting my birds on auction sites and I know I will need to ship my birds to 95% of the buyers. 

Do anyone know where I can get low cost bird shipping boxes.

I will be having alot of birds to sell and rehome. So selling the birds to other people out of state will be very useful.

Thanks.
Scooter


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

scooter1989 said:


> I'm looking forward on putting my birds on auction sites and I know I will need to ship my birds to 95% of the buyers.
> 
> Do anyone know where I can get low cost bird shipping boxes.
> 
> ...


http://search.yahoo.com/search;_ylt...hipping+boxes&SpellState=&fr2=sp-qrw-corr-top

This is a good one also http://www.hm-e.net/


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I like these boxes because they are easier to close than the horizion ones... be sure to get zip ties for the handles where the little holes are..and a handful of pine shavings in the bottom before you put the birds in helps with dropping getting on their feet and feathers.
http://www.boxesforbirds.com/


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

These are the cheapest ones I've found. Just glue in the filters yourself.
http://poultry2.tripod.com/id3.html


----------



## scooter1989 (Jul 19, 2011)

spirit wings said:


> I like these boxes because they are easier to close than the horizion ones... be sure to get zip ties for the handles where the little holes are..and a handful of pine shavings in the bottom before you put the birds in helps with dropping getting on their feet and feathers.
> http://www.boxesforbirds.com/


Thank you for the reply!. Whit this site, do i have to go to the post office to get these boxes? Because, i couldn't find the prices for those boxes.

Scooter.


----------



## scooter1989 (Jul 19, 2011)

MaryOfExeter said:


> These are the cheapest ones I've found. Just glue in the filters yourself.
> http://poultry2.tripod.com/id3.html


I'm happy you showed me these boxes, They look just as good as the normal priced ones. Thank you so much for helping me! You had always been there to answer all my question.

Thanks.
Scooter


----------



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

you can also have the buyer send you the usps approved box, so you don't have to buy them all the time.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

scooter1989 said:


> Thank you for the reply!. Whit this site, do i have to go to the post office to get these boxes? Because, i couldn't find the prices for those boxes.
> 
> Scooter.


you have to click on the buy now on top of the page..the prices and sizes are all there. That is if you don't want to have to clue stuff in yourself and put it together.


----------



## redleg23 (May 6, 2009)

As Becky stated, Mathews Oak ridge Farm is the cheapest by far! I have been doing business with them for a few years and wouldn't buy boxes from any other competitor. The only downfall is they do not have an auto checkout, you must email them with your exact needs and they will provide you a total cost quote.


----------



## featherex (Oct 18, 2013)

We featherex are offering live birds shipping boxes.. Feel free to visit our site for more information..


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

If you have an OLR close by they always have a lot of extra boxes.
Dave


----------



## Pouter Guy (Oct 11, 2012)

Belle farm in Morganton,NC sells 2 bird boxes for 5.50 each with out filters(u have to install them ur self). This boxes will hold 3 adult pigeons or 4 YOUNG homers. Work real good and are the only boxes I use. Here is there number,828-584-0852

Thanks


----------



## mohitbabu (Oct 3, 2014)

scooter1989 said:


> I'm looking forward on putting my birds on auction sites and I know I will need to ship my birds to 95% of the buyers.
> 
> Do anyone know where I can get low cost bird shipping boxes.
> 
> ...


Live Bird Shipping Box with Well-ventilated; Air-vents glued with bio-filter fabric, light weight and durable, Approved by USPS 








Please visit this link to get details about the boxes and online store - Live Bird Shipping Boxes


----------



## Tiana (May 27, 2016)

scooter1989 said:


> I'm looking forward on putting my birds on auction sites and I know I will need to ship my birds to 95% of the buyers.
> 
> Do anyone know where I can get low cost bird shipping boxes.
> 
> ...


I am using live birds shipping boxes for years. And I am recommending FeatherEx Live Bird Shipping Boxes. They are wider and give our birds more ventilation. And also approved by USPS


----------

